# Travelling out of Saudi



## Boyo (Mar 11, 2015)

I am considering a job in Riyadh, weighing up the pros and cons.

Does anyone know if I can visit Dubai or Qatar when I am there on a weekend, or would it be too complex with exist visas, getting my passport from employer, etc? The lack of any access to a bit of 'western' style life may be too much for me - know and again I would like to watch a rugby international or Wimbledon final in a good atmosphere.

Out of interest, does anyone know of a construction company called J&P in Riyadh?

Many thanks.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the population of Bahrain goes up 50% on the weekends; tons of visitors from Saudi much to my chagrin. I dont know about needing an exit visa but most employers there allow their Western expat employees to keep their passports.

If you make it over here you may be able to apply for membership into the British Club.
A decent pub with fair prices on pints and lots of activities for families.


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

You will/should Definetly get to keep your passport and if not I wouldn't be travelling! I keep mine in the car at all times! 

Like the post before said, bahrain is good for the western atmosphere but dubai and Qatar will just be as easily accessible. I have a multi exit 6 month visa where I can come and go as I please upto a maximum of 30 days, after being in KSA for 30 days I then have to jump in a taxi and renew my visa in bahrain.


----------

